

The Only Good Reason to Launch a Company - dsr12
http://www.inc.com/phil-libin/the-only-good-reason-to-become-an-entrepreneur.html

======
paulhauggis
They left out freedom. I would rather choose my own path than be forced to
follow an incompetent boss/manager.

Making money is also important. You may want to change the world, but if you
don't have some form of capital coming into the company, you won't ever change
the world.

